# Newbie....



## xrpsuzi (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi, I'm new. Not very creative with the name though...

I figured I'd get my own account so I could quit poking jgbrowning in the ribs everytime I wanted to say something. You should all expect a downturn on jgbrowning's humorous posts 

I kinda know how things work around here. So I'll try not to step on too many toes and dive in!

Suzi


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 25, 2003)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> *Hi, I'm new. Not very creative with the name though...
> 
> I figured I'd get my own account so I could quit poking jgbrowning in the ribs everytime I wanted to say something. You should all expect a downturn on jgbrowning's humorous posts
> 
> ...




Welcome to the circus


----------



## Henry (Feb 25, 2003)

Suzi, I'm going to move your post over to the meta boards, but let me say welcome to you, and if you need anything, let use know!

Henry


----------



## xrpsuzi (Feb 25, 2003)

darn!
I wanted to be the 10,000 new member... oh well, that's what I get for waiting.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi there. Read my story hour, buy my shirts, respond to my posts, and we'll get along just fine. Welcome!


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Suzi! *waves*

Welcome!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 25, 2003)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## xrpsuzi (Feb 25, 2003)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Hi there. Read my story hour, buy my shirts, respond to my posts, and we'll get along just fine. Welcome! *




Dr. Midnight-- I'll make you a deal. You buy my book and rave about how it's better than sliced bread. I'll buy one of your shirts, shrink it down, cut a few strategic scraps away, and try to be the next avalance press girl wearing your shirt 

Suzi


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey there, Suzi Yee


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 25, 2003)

Airwolf - I always like your sig *wink* but that quote is freaking hilarious!


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 25, 2003)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *Airwolf - I always like your sig *wink* but that quote is freaking hilarious! *




Based on that quote, I believe a conspiracy is underway.  A conspiracy that seeks to deny the paternal link between Dan Quayle and Britney Spears.



Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

Welcome to the boards...welcome to the boards...welcome...TO THE BOARDS!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 25, 2003)

Welcome - and good to have you here.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 25, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## CrazyMage (Feb 26, 2003)

"Hello," he lied.


(Oh, and welcome )


On the Brittany Spears quote:  I could hardly believe my ears when she said something so beautifully stupid.  It made my day, as does seeing again and again.  Thanks, Airwolf


----------



## xrpsuzi (Feb 26, 2003)

CrazyMage said:
			
		

> *On the Brittany Spears quote:  I could hardly believe my ears when she said something so beautifully stupid.  It made my day, as does seeing again and again.  Thanks, Airwolf *




Though I'm sure airwolf's sig pictures may offend some, I find them the highlight of my day, "has he a new picture this time?" That and the brittney spears's quote is golden. If only you could get her quote for other things, like whirlled peas 

suzi


----------

